# villas at flying L Bandera Tx ????



## jjking42 (Nov 8, 2006)

anyone know anything about this resort ?

Villas at Flying L • FLY
Bandera, TX, USA


----------



## johnsontrio (Nov 13, 2006)

*Read www.tripadvisor.com*

I recently saw the availability there and wondered myself...  We love Texas and especially the Hill Country.  We stayed several years ago at Canyon Lake in a unit a friend got for us.  We are II members only at this time so I was interested in finding out more about this place.  I have used www.tripadvisor.com to research all our hotel stays but they also have reviews of timeshare properties.

Read the reviews at that site.  After reading them I am not interested in a week long stay there for sure.  YMMV.  Amy


----------



## rsnash (Nov 16, 2008)

Any additional info on this TS? It is codes FLY and FL1 on II, but nothing listed in TUG database. Thanks.


----------



## jejones3329 (Nov 19, 2008)

I went there summer of 07, was disappointed as the waterpark was not open yet, I was not impressed. We stayed in a studio that I rented direct from the resort. It was prior to owning any timeshares. The studio we stayed in was small, very old furniture. I am sure there are other units that are nicer. I thought the food was high. Seems like breakfast buffet was $14 . They did have some nice children activities, lots of deer on property and hayrides. With waterpark not open there was a small pool, no hot tub. Hopefully waterpark is open now. Pretty area of the country , tubing on river available in warm weather, Judy


----------



## madra dubh (Nov 22, 2008)

*Just Returned from the Flying L Last Night*



jjking42 said:


> anyone know anything about this resort ?
> 
> Villas at Flying L • FLY
> Bandera, TX, USA



Yes! I was there this past week (11-15 - 11-21).  I haven't written my review yet, but we liked it. We exchanged 1 BR L/O Ocean Pointe into a 2 BR Flying L unit. 
The 2 BR unit turned out to be two connecting units - 215 and 216 in the Sibley House. The door between the 2 units couldn't be locked.  Combined we had 3 bedrooms, 2 full kitchens, 2 washer/dryers, 2 living rooms, 3 TVs, 2 eating areas and 2 decks overlooking the Lazy River.  
Staff was very friendly and helpful. There were daily activities for kids and adults. Golf course is nice - we rented clubs and played 18 holes. The rentals were brand new Nike clubs - we were the first to use them. 
Breakfast and dinner are available at the resort. The Spurs and Snacks grill at the golf course serves burgers, dogs, sandwiches, beer, etc.  the resort is about 1.5 miles outside of Bandera and easy to find.  Bandera area is nice and people are very friendly.  Warning: there are deer-deer-deer-deer everywhere!!! Day or night, it doesn't seem to make a difference; they are really a driving hazard. Saw many carcasses and stains on the road. Fortunately, we were able to avoid hitting any.
If you have any other questions about the resort, fire away. I'll do an in-depth review in the next few days. Bottom line is,  it's not a Marriott, but if you want to be in Texas Hill country, Flying L is a good choice.


----------



## atwo1964 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Dissatisfied owner!*

I would not reccomend at all! Lost this years week due to "turnover" in staffing at ranch that "lost" paperwork and staff will not work with me to resolve.


----------

